

Ask HN: What are some features you wish you had on Analytics Tools? - Seth_R

Are using an Analytics tools and dying to have a feature that it just doesn&#x27;t exist? 
What are the main features that will really help you understand the bigger picture better?
What&#x27;s missing in Mixpanel &#x2F; Google Analytics etc ?
======
gesman
GA became so cluttered with useless and weirdly named links, options,
menus/submenus that it takes 10 clicks of unfolding the mess of layers just to
see organic stats.

It doesn't show IP addresses (never was), stopped showing keywords people
typed to find your site (for a few years now). Referrers stats are full of
referrer spam that Google fails to address.

I actually built my own analytics based on Splunk (Traffic Ray - free app on
splunk base)) that does exactly what I want - my need is to blend functions of
security analytics and basic marketing needs.

------
tarr11
I wish GA had a real concept of a user. It's very difficult to incorporate
"offline" events like cancellations that occur over the phone.

